
Web scraping in 2018 – forget HTML, use XHRs, metadata or JavaScript variables - jakubbalada
https://medium.com/@jakubbalada/web-scraping-in-2018-forget-html-use-xhrs-metadata-or-javascript-variables-8167f252439c
======
bryanrasmussen
might consider live-regions [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Accessibility/A...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Accessibility/ARIA/ARIA_Live_Regions) although not so much for
adding structure, but catching extra data.

